

Microsoft Calling. Anyone There? - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/05/technology/05soft.html

======
hga
While this is an important and useful viewpoint, there's some basic journalism
failure here:

" _But Microsoft stumbled as it took longer than expected to create a new
product with the [Danger] technology._ "

Given that as far as we can tell Danger was bought for i's IP portfolio first
and warm bodies a distant second, and Pink/Kin used _no_ Danger technology
(unless the author's use of technology is so loose as to include
technique/architecture), to the point one of the "official" causes of failure
is a claimed 18 month schedule slip due to abandoning Danger's NetBSD based OS
for Windows CE, the author would have done a lot better by either not opining
on something they knew nothing about _or_ spending the half-hour on the net
required to get a basic background and learn the conventional wisdom.

